# MA Class A LTC Question



## Deontae21 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey all,
I recently recieved my class a license to carry in the mail. This summer when I applied I told the department(Boston) that it would be for a conceal carry. I recieved it with a restriction:target/sport. My question is will this hinder me from some job opportunties once I begin to apply in a couple months? Sorry if this has already been posted, just not sure why they'd restrict me, I'm as clean as a whistle.
Thanks!


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Boston commonly restricts LTCs for no legitimate reason. You can search on here and find plenty of stories.

I don't think it would hinder you at all; what typically happens is if you have to carry a weapon for your employment, your employer will write a letter to the licensing authority which will typically modify (or remove) the restrictions. I say remove loosely because I'm not sure that Boston PD would actually issue unrestricted.


----------

